# Diet Books



## Tirnanog (Feb 16, 2020)

I love reading and it keeps my hands away from food. I am a new member prediabetic for the second time in my life. I am reading the 8 week blood sugar diet which Is very good. Can anyone recommend their ‘Diabetic Bible’
Thanks
Tirnanog


----------



## Lilian (Feb 16, 2020)

The 8 Week Blood Sugar Diet book has been recommended by our local NHS Dietician.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 16, 2020)

Perhaps have a browse of the ‘Recommended Books’ section @Tirnanog 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recommended-books.10/

They aren’t all diet books there, but there are a variety of recommendations from members covering diet, diabetes management and science.


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 17, 2020)

Mike thanks for that I had not found that section I keep getting side tracked!!


----------



## Toucan (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello @Tirnanog 
One of the books on the list that I can recommend is Reverse Your Diabetes - Dr David Cavan
It was written a few years ago so not 100% up to date, but still a good guide to low-carb eating, as well as useful more general information.

It was the book that proved to be the 'turning point' for me a few years ago and set me on the route to taking control of my diabetes.
He has also published a more recent book ' Reverse your diabetes Diet' which is a shortened version of the first book, but with a lot more recipes.

Hope you continue to enjoy your reading - as you say it is a good way to keep your hands occupied, and there is some good motivational stuff in all the books mentioned. 
It would be interesting to hear what you think of the books.


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for all these you know what I will be doing tonight


----------

